# Need better cooling, $200 upgrade limit.



## jpierce55 (Mar 1, 2009)

This is for the system in my specs.

My original plan was to buy the Antec Skeleton, but my cpu clip came loose on my mobo again, second time this happened. Plus I got some new Reaper ram, looks promising for the oc, but my NB is running to hot. I have to allocate $25 for a NB cooler. And either replace or repair my cpu cooler:

If it was you would you buy a new cooler, or buy the $10 clip (and the Skeleton)? And what cooler to buy? The Core contact freezer, or does somebody know of another cooler doing better?

Don't think this is for me but anybody seen this wacky deal yet:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=185&products_id=25091


----------



## JATownes (Mar 1, 2009)

CC Freezer is pretty awesome.  TRUE 120 is one of the best I think.  The V8 & V10 are real real good coolers too, but a little to exotic looking for me.  I say the freezer or the TRUE.


----------



## lilkiduno (Mar 2, 2009)

Well you have to look at the demintions because that antec only has about four inchs of clearence four your cooler. For two hundred you should be able to set up a decent water cooling.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 2, 2009)

I would go with Likiduno, and I wont go with the Skeleton if your house is hot all the time...


----------



## jpierce55 (Mar 3, 2009)

lilkiduno said:


> Well you have to look at the demintions because that antec only has about four inchs of clearence four your cooler. For two hundred you should be able to set up a decent water cooling.



Never considered the dimensions, good point


----------



## lilkiduno (Mar 4, 2009)

no problem, i just tossed it up because i was lookin at that case, but i don't have to money to water cool rite now so thats a no go! lol


----------



## LittleLizard (Mar 4, 2009)

xiggy with backplate and for the nb get either enzotech cooper heatsink or some thermalright


xiggy with backplate: around 50, nb 30 more or less, rest expend on some case with tons of fans


----------



## spearman914 (Mar 4, 2009)

Most likely u need a new video card. 3870 = old. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102810


----------



## AltecV1 (Mar 4, 2009)

i have freezer 7 pro and it cools my cpu very well


----------



## jpierce55 (Mar 4, 2009)

spearman I am waiting until October for a new g-card. 2yrs after this one came out. I plan to buy an x2 of some sort, probably more like a $400 limit. A regular 4870 is not worth the upgrade imo.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 4, 2009)

you could easily do a water rig for under $200


http://www.petrastechshop.com/pecoba.html


----------



## jpierce55 (Mar 11, 2009)

I just ordered the Mugen 2 cooler (reviews look great) and the Thermaltake nb cooler, they were on sale. I know the Thermaltake is good and will fit, I was scared to try the Xigmatek. Hopefully this gets me over 4.00ghz cool and stable, but from playing around I am sure it will.


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 11, 2009)

I'd say get what I have for NB (Noctua NC-U6), but it will not fit with such a big CPU cooler :/ But there are similar ones with a bend in them that will work. Thermalright HR-05 SLI / IFX or Xigmatek Porter CN881 for example.

edit: although it might fit just fine after seeing these pictures 
http://www.fotothing.com/photos/247/2479737267a33fd55ad33dd4d8d68a1e.jpg
http://img517.imageshack.us/img517/2267/koppaharxd8.jpg
http://www.overclock3d.net/gfx/articles/2008/06/11144853879l.jpg

On my P965 mobo it was a tight fit, now on the P45 there is couple mm room from 120mm CPU fan and Mugen 2 doesn't seem to go beyond that.


----------



## Icewind31 (Mar 12, 2009)

jpierce55 said:


> I just ordered the Mugen 2 cooler (reviews look great) and the Thermaltake nb cooler, they were on sale. I know the Thermaltake is good and will fit, I was scared to try the Xigmatek. Hopefully this gets me over 4.00ghz cool and stable, but from playing around I am sure it will.



Yea, the xigmatek's get pretty close to the TRUE, especially since they're dirt cheap compared to the TRUE. I run a TRUE currently, but if the xigma's were out back then I would have gone w/ that myself from my experience using them on a friend's build.


----------

